# 100% Recovery - 1 Month



## Luke1414 (Apr 13, 2018)

I got dp around mid March, with the worst of it occurring in early April. I had anxiety and panic attacks everyday and the world felt completely unreal, with my memories distorted and perception of the world confused. I wont go into detail about what snapped me out of it, because I highly don't recommend doing what I did as it nearly killed me (literally). However, my dp was already 90% gone by the time the "event" happened, and I believe I would have fully recovered within a few days by continuing what I was doing.

First of all you have to stop researching dp online. The reason for this is because many people say they have had it for years, which will only fuel your anxiety whilst reading it. Dp cannot exist if you reduce anxiety for a few days or weeks.

Dp can clear in days if you stop fuelling anxiety. But can last indefinitely if you are highly anxious 24/7. Don't expect it to clear instantly otherwise you will get anxious again, but be patient with the process.

A good analogy to clarify this is to imagine you have a scab on your hand. If you leave it alone your skin should heal within days or weeks. However, if you constantly pick at it every other day then there wont be enough time for it to heal and so it will always be there until you ignore it.

It sounds strange but you have to try and enjoy the feeling of dp in order for it to eradicate completely. Don't try to actively avoid panic attacks but don't fuel them by your own worries either.

Last of all, the more you believe that you have dp the more you will start noticing it. This is known as a self-fulfilling prophecy. Pretend for a few days that you are on a drug of some kind and enjoy the feeling, and I promise that the worst symptoms will clear in days. However, don't expect everything to clear in days, otherwise you will get anxious and be back at stage 1.

I hope this helps, this is mainly for people with drug induced dp or dp from stress/anxiety that are not one of the rare, chronic cases. Another thing to add is that once you have eliminated dp, it is very hard to want to revisit it and so that's why whilst so many people get it in their lives, not many actually post recovery stories.


----------

